# [Installation]Inversion de disque et soucis avec md (résolu)

## deathblade

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une nouvelle installation, j'ai eu quelques problèmes et vu que je n'ai rien trouvé de très clair je viens tenter ma chance ici  :Smile: 

Bon j'explique...

j'ai 5 disques durs, un disque sur le contrôleur S-ATA de la carte mère, et 4 autre sur une carte RAID en mode "transparent", sans arrays créés donc.

A l'installation sur le livecd j'ai config le disque sda, à savoir celui branché sur le contrôleur intégré à la MB en tant que disque de boot,

j'y ai donc mis grub et le kernel fraichement compilé.

J'ai ensuite créé un array md0 avec mdadm de type raid 5 sur les 4 disques (sdb2, sdc2, sdd2, sde2,lequel fût monté en tant que /

A la fin de l'install, je reboot..et... kernel panic, unable to mount rootfs not syncing bla bla vla truc habituel quand on oublie le root= dans grub

Bon après plusieurs tentatives avec différentes configs, j'ai eu l'idée d'ajouter au boot un initramfs avec busybox et mdadm, histoire de pouvoir

agir sur le problème, parce qu'un kernel panic, ça aide pas vraiment...

Donc le initramfs boot, parfait et la commande init "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdc2 /dev/sdd2 /dev/sde2" a retourné une erreur donc direction le rescue shell.

La je fais divers test et tentatives, et d'un coup, ça a marché et j'ai pu monter le vrai root.

Mais voilà, les disques sont tous mélangés, et en plus mon md0 est devenu md127

Donc : 

-sda est devenu sde

-md0 est devenu md127

J'aimerai donc savoir si il y a une possibilité de remettre tout ce joyeux bordel dans le bon ordre.

(j'ai tenté de modifier le device map de grub mais rien y fait)

merci

DBLast edited by deathblade on Thu Aug 11, 2011 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Un lien que j'ai bookmarké:

http://serverfault.com/questions/267480/how-do-i-rename-an-mdadm-raid-array

Utilise le UUID des disks pour les monter ds le fstab cela évite ce genre de problème ...

```
blkid 

ou ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid

```

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-finding-using-uuids-to-update-fstab/

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/uuid_et_label

----------

## deathblade

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide, tout fonctionne correctement et sans erreurs !

(je savais pas que fstab supportait le montage a travers les UUID, maintenant, oui.

J'ai par contre pas réussi a changer mon md127 en md0... il y tient vraiment a son nom !

Merci encore   :Smile: 

DB

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec le forum stp ?. :Wink: 

Merci d'avance !

----------

## man in the hill

 *deathblade wrote:*   

> J'ai par contre pas réussi a changer mon md127 en md0... il y tient vraiment a son nom !
> 
> DB

 

J'avais pu le faire facilement avec la metadata 0.90 ...

Travail avec les mêmes versions de mdadm.

----------

